# Need 5.1 Speakers for 10-12k



## aniket.cain (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys.

I am thinking of getting a 5.1 set of speakers, and an external (USB) soundcard. Please suggest me the best set in this range.

Also, since there are not many options for the soundcard, I have decided upon the Creative Soundblaster X Fi 5.1. If there is any better USB soundcard in its range (4-5k), suggest that one too.

Thanks.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry cant say about usb sound card, but as regards to speakers, have you considered edifier's DA5000 Pro ? if yes, did you find it worthy for your use and liking, as per any review, info, etc from the net ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 25, 2011)

Edifier DA5000 is available on Letsbuy for 7.4k. Don't know about the Pro version. What is the difference?
And since my budget is 3-5k more than this, isn't there any better option from some other brands?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 25, 2011)

if you can wait till evening, i would provide you with a very good analysis on the non-pro vs pro version...........as for any other set, i didnt come across much while searching for mine. but just recently i auditioned F&D's F-5090 tower/wall-mount 5.1 speakers (~8.5k), and found them pretty good. here's the link :

F5090

i suggest you got to vashi 'more' shopping mall and check these out personally.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 25, 2011)

I would keep the Edifier DA5000 in mind. Isn't there anything by Logitech or Creative in this range?

Anyone??


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump for help.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

Logitech Z506 @6.5K


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2011)

^ They are available for 4.2k on Flipkart. Anything better?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 1, 2011)

did you enquire about the prices of the S550 from edifier and Z5500 from logitech ? try contacting alfa. PM me if you dont have the no.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Z5500 has been replaced by Z906. Also, both of them are beyond my budget. I went to Croma on Sunday, but they had the crappiest speakers from Intex and such on display. 
Can't find a proper solution in 10-12k.


----------



## sukant (Nov 1, 2011)

Go get da5000 pro wont get a better one in that range , for room of small area it can totally blow u apart even at 50-60 percent volumes.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 1, 2011)

ohh yes, its Z906 now !

anyway, i second sukant, esp. so if you have a sound card. otherwise, croma is a dead man's haunt in case of speakers. go to 'more' shopping mall, and audition F&D's F5090 (8490/-) tower speakers. am going to get one of those this evening for my TV/hall 

total output power - 8000W PMPO

chk here :

F5090


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't find any seller for DA5000 pro online. Can anyone give me a link? Thanks...
Btw, I'll be using the speakers in my room which isn't too big. Don't want too much power for that.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 1, 2011)

then DA5000 Pro almost perfectly fits the bill !! get it from alfa @ 8200/-. no online portal has it.

EDIT : I see you've moved to hyderabad ?! and i was suggesting alfa to you


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> anyway, i second sukant, esp. so if you have a sound card. otherwise, croma is a dead man's haunt in case of speakers. go to 'more' shopping mall, and audition F&D's F5090 (8490/-) tower speakers. am going to get one of those this evening for my TV/hall
> 
> total output power - 8000W *PMPO*



Never look at PMPO figures.. Its a trap.

Things to look-up while getting speakers,
Freq. response,
Sensitivity,
THD+N,
RMS pow. o/p
Sub. enclosure(mostly ported type)

@OP, Edifier S550 is a good option if u can extend to ~15K

Z906 < Z5500, so if u had an exp. with Z5500 you'd probably hate the Z906...


----------



## sukant (Nov 2, 2011)

s550 at 15k link please , i think the chepeast its available is 18,500 when i last saw and it was at  infibeam


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Never look at PMPO figures.. Its a trap.
> 
> Things to look-up while getting speakers,
> Freq. response,
> ...



my bad......i bought the set y'day....nowhere is the power figure on the box succeeded by the abbreviation PMPO, and the power too is 8500W, not 8000W..........i yeah i have read that PMPO is a marketing gimmick and is not a trustworthy or stable figure, and folks, like you, recommending against going by it. good that fenda isnt marketing their products that way  

anyway, my intention of quoting the power figure was just to lure aniket  

RMS power for each satellite is 25W; compared to another set that i demoed there (again, total output power 6500W), this F5090 definitely sounded much louder. good for my hall


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> then DA5000 Pro almost perfectly fits the bill !! get it from alfa @ 8200/-. no online portal has it.
> 
> EDIT : I see you've moved to hyderabad ?! and i was suggesting alfa to you



Ya, I got transferred to Hyderabad last month. Anybody knows a place in Hyderabad where I can get the DA5000 pro?

Though I am very much tempted by the S550, but it will be severely under-utilized in my room (neighbouring apartments whining all the time). So I dont want too much power, but I definitely want supreme quality (for the price). I have been using Klipsch X10 and Audio Technica M50 as earphones as headphone, and am spoiled by them. I wouldn't want a speaker which would be much worse in SQ.
Thanks everyone for help.

Found the DA5000 Pro for Rs. 9360 online here:
EDIFIER DA5000 Pro Speakers - Buyatbrands.com

Is this site reliable? And is the price right?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

sukant said:


> s550 at 15k link please , i think the chepeast its available is 18,500 when i last saw and it was at  infibeam



Local price... AFAIK infibeam is expensive...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

never heard of this site, buyatbrands.....cant comment.....but you can buy them from lynx-india.....a few weeks back, they were giving 'official edifier discount' of 20% on those....dont know now....price was ~11.5k there....

the S550, dont go for it, for the kind of room/surroundings as yours. i remember reading a post where the OP was thinking of getting either the S550 or the Z5500 for terrace parties 

P.S. - i dont think getting the DA5000 Pro would be a very good idea if you dont want to use it with a sound-card. i mean, on auxiliary sources, i didnt quite like the output.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Lynx India charges 5% VAT separately. Was that price including VAT?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ Since I dont have a desktop (and a 5.1 output), I'll be buying a USB soundcard (Creative X-Fi Pro 5.1) for it. 
And I will never be using the speakers on high volumes, coz I don't want to get kicked out of my apartment. I just want decent power with above-decent quality.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

@ skud - no, the price was excluding VAT. 

@ aniket - ok i get it....yeah you had mentioned about the soundcard at the top of the thread. you can then go for these. IMO F&D's F6000 would also be a good option @ 6500/-. get a demo at 'more'.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> ^ They are available for 4.2k on Flipkart. Anything better?



they didn't update their price as its out of stock already.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 3, 2011)

When I mentioned the price, they were in stock. When I checked yesterday, they were out of stock.


----------



## alan.alan (Nov 3, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> When I mentioned the price, they were in stock. When I checked yesterday, they were out of stock.



Try pinging flipkart in Twitter to know when it will become available


----------



## Suvrojit (Nov 19, 2011)

I do have Z5500 which I brought it an year ago I think its been discontinued & replaced with Z906. Well when I moved my Z5500 from my own room to the dining area which is very large to set it up to a HTPC. Believe me, the same sound sounded quite theatrical I was like blown away.


----------

